# Remote control and battery power for a USA trains GP9



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good remote control and battery set up for an older USA trains GP 9. Thank you


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

jody,
Simple might be an Airwire drop-in.
CVP Products AirWire For Large Scales (cvpusa.com)


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Paul. I will look into this remote control


----------



## gscalegraphics (Oct 14, 2021)

I've always used G-Scale Graphics RailBoss 4.


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

I recommend you take a serious look at railpro. RLD hobbies can give you details and he has fantastic prices.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

recently started battery powering my running stock and it has been a year since I started and all have been using G scale Graphics rail boss 4 I got the good one because of the extra features you get over the basic for a few dollars more, their sound module is great for diesels and recently added whistles for their steam made it a great buy as well, Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As you are seeing, there are lots of options. Each systems has it's pro's and con's...

Also you need to explore a bit so you understand the range of capabilities that are available.

Only then will you be able to make a decision you will be happy long term. Don't be in a rush to make the decision until you see what can be done, and you get an opportunity to choose for yourself.

Greg


----------



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

RCS is a great option too.


----------

